# Removing flaking paint to repaint or stain



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My renter wants to refinish a porch railing that is under a roof but the paint is flaking badly. I think the paint was enamel (was my inlaw's place so I didn't have anything to do with it) so it will probably clog sandpaper quickly. I'm also not comfortable with him (30ish and not tool experienced) using my sanders. So I'm curious what other methods members have used that they would promote. Wire brushes, 3m pads, scrapers, what have you?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

elbow grease, 
start was wire brush, scrapers and work your way up, just lot work.

The best way to do this job get somebody else to do it !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

just subbed it out to John...
he has the way...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heatgun and scraper. The stuff just rolls off. The bonus is that there's no chemicals or water to clean up or let dry.`Not nice indoors however.
Watch what you're doing! you do NOT want to get your hand in front of the gun's nozzle while you're scraping...a work glove is a real good idea (on the scraping hand not the gun hand...sheesh!)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't beat _ this_ price, Charles...
https://www.kmstools.com/king-canada-10pc-heat-gun-kit-2615


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Chuck said the renter wasn't too tool savvy and didn't want to trust him w/ a sander...
heat gun ...
he burns himself, the railing or the house...
let alone start a fire w/ it...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

John my renter wants to do it so I'm good with that. Don't care how much elbow grease is used as long as it's his elbow grease and not mine; as long as he doesn't get discouraged that is. Good idea Dan and worth a try. I already have a Mcraft one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The outside railing would be easy to put out Stick and it's his hand not mine, so if he's a slow learner that will speed up his learning curve.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Heat gun and scraper. Wire brushes dig out the wood badly. Course sanding discs do to and load up with melted paint. Zip strip will do it too and scrape it off after it bubbles. Makes a class A mess though.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bubble Bubble Toil And Trouble*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> John my renter wants to do it so I'm good with that. Don't care how much elbow grease is used as long as it's his elbow grease and not mine; as long as he doesn't get discouraged that is. Good idea Dan and worth a try. I already have a Mcraft one.


If you haven't done this before, just hold the tip 2"-3" above the paint, wait till you see it physically changing colour and bubbling...slip your scraper* under the loosened paint and slowly move the gun forward lifting the paint with the scraper as you go. About a 30 second learning curve. 

*my personal choice is one of those 5 in 1 style tools


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

If the paint is lead based, the heat is all but a death sentence to the renter using a heat gun or sander.




DaninVan said:


> Heatgun and scraper. The stuff just rolls off. The bonus is that there's no chemicals or water to clean up or let dry.`Not nice indoors however.
> Watch what you're doing! you do NOT want to get your hand in front of the gun's nozzle while you're scraping...a work glove is a real good idea (on the scraping hand not the gun hand...sheesh!)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I'm still here.


you sure about that...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I checked the obits; I wasn't there.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The paint is recent enough it wouldn't have had lead in it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Waterbased...Ptui!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> The paint is recent enough it wouldn't have had lead in it.


Heh...of course it is! That's why it's being repainted. 
I'm in the same boat, and not happy about it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Worse yet it has left the wood feeling and looking like it has a glaze on it that is smooth enough that I'm not sure the new paint is going to stick to it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Glaze is good...should last at least as long as waterbourne exterior paint.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I checked the obits; I wasn't there.


check the back issues...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Worse yet it has left the wood feeling and looking like it has a glaze on it that is smooth enough that I'm not sure the new paint is going to stick to it.


emulsion primer before paint..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oil based Zinsser primer was on sale at Cdn. Tire yesterday; bought a gallon, you know, just because...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

They can say what they want about the new waterborne primers, but my trust still sits with the oils for the simple fact they dry slower, giving them a chance to grip better. After that, I'm a fan of going as glossy as appearances will allow, since glossy holds up better. Finally, remember you can't afford cheap.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree Kelly. Cheap usually leaves a bad taste in your mouth no matter what you went cheap on. Dan I think you have hit on the right procedure but I'm thinking the shellac based primer. That stuff sticks to just about anything.


----------

